# Painting a rod blank



## FOUL HOOKED

I am going to build a rod for a co workers father and need to paint the blank white, I know I could prob just buy a white rod but I wanna try this. Has anyone ever used the spray paint from Mudhole's website? Heck that sounds easy enough, no prep work just wash the blank and paint. Then I guess use the polyurethane over it after it dries. Is it that easy or more to it. He is wanting a AtM rod so I am thinking white blank, maybe paint the reel seat maroon, and use a maroon with white trim threads. I have it in my mind and it look sweet!!!!

heres the link to paint at mudhole http://www.mudhole.com/Custom-Builder-Rod-Blank-Spray-Paint

Mark


----------



## Goags

That's probably just Krylon Fusion, relabeled. I haven't painted any myself in awhile, but when I was, I liked the auto lacquers or the Pactra lacquers for RC cars. When doing white, I dust undercoated w/ silver metallic, then used the white. I was using Permagloss as the clear, but polyurethane may work. Not much prep in a bare blank, just clean, scotchbrite, and wipe off.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED

thanks Goags, I'll give it a shot, I guess I can find the auto paint (for RC cars) at a Hobby Lobby type store?


----------



## jda004

I use testors brand paint. Rod came out pretty good, could have been better but that was my fault.


----------



## Goags

Mark, to be clear, I wasn't saying the Krylon Fusion won't work, just that you can get it at alot of hardware stores. The Duplicolor at auto parts stores and the Pactra at RC supply stores. A lot of different ones will work, just not as good as the guys that use air-brush or gun, IMO.


----------



## Charlie2

*Painting a Rod Blank*

I second the Krylon with a clear overcoat.

I hang the blank by the tip to paint.

Before the days of paint spray cans(I'm probably daating myself) we cut both ends of a can open and stretched a rubber sheet over one end. Punch a small hole in the rubber sheet. Pour paint in the can.

To Use: Stick the rod into the paint and through the rubber sheet. Pull the rod out of the hole and you have a painted rod. The rubber sheet provides a 'squeegee' type action to leave a light coat of paint.

Spray cans are easier. Ain't modern stuff wonderful? JMHO C2


----------



## pg542

Charlie2 said:


> I second the Krylon with a clear overcoat.
> 
> I hang the blank by the tip to paint.
> 
> Before the days of paint spray cans(I'm probably daating myself) we cut both ends of a can open and stretched a rubber sheet over one end. Punch a small hole in the rubber sheet. Pour paint in the can.
> 
> To Use: Stick the rod into the paint and through the rubber sheet. Pull the rod out of the hole and you have a painted rod. The rubber sheet provides a 'squeegee' type action to leave a light coat of paint.
> 
> Spray cans are easier. Ain't modern stuff wonderful? JMHO C2


 A couple of years ago I toured St.Croix in Park Falls,Wisconsin. They still paint their blanks very similar to what you've described.It is semi-automated but the same general squeegee principle.


----------



## Charlie2

*Painting Rod Blanks*

I also saw this method used at a commercial rod building plant.

They had a container of paint on the top floor where they inserted the blank. A person on the lower floor would pull the rod through the rubber film, then hang to dry.

If I did a bunch of rods, I might consider such but the amount of rods that I do presently, makes the Krylon with clear practical.

Thanks for posting. C2


----------



## ANGLERS ENVY

I tried the fusion and had no joy. It looked fine and I let it dry for a few days. Once finish hit it, it turned to liquid again. Having said that, I did not put the clear coat on it. I put lumiseal and it was a total mess. I guess my mistake was no polyeurothane after the paint dried.


----------



## STEVEBAIT2

I HAVE USED THIS FOR YEAR'S !
RUST-OLEUM ( APPLIANCE EPOXY ) PAINT. ( ONLY ) NO OTHER BRAND.
PAINTED THE PART'S WHERE THE WRAP IS SO THE WHITE THREAD
WOULD BE TRUE WHITE , NOT OFF WHITE.
AN IF YOU EVER TRYED NEON ON BLACK ROD ! IT DONT WORK.
PAINTED THE PART'S WHITE WHERE THE GUIDE'S WRAP.
ALSO HAVE PAINTED ROD'S WHITE & BLACK. MAKE'S THEM LOOK NEW.
THE ONLY HOLD BACK IS ! YOU HAVE TO WAIT 4 DAY'S BEFORE
WRAPPING & FLEX COATING . ( DID ONCE A YELLOW ROD WRAP ,AN FLEX
COATED THE NEXT DAY ) IT TURNED THE THREAD O.D.GREEN.
ALLOW 4 DAY'S DRYING TIME.

PICTURE'S WHITE ON BLACK , AN NEON ON BLACK.





































GOOD LUCK !


----------



## Goags

These were done a few yrs ago w/ Pactra and Perma Gloss. Slight orange peel effect w/ the PG clearcoat, but hard as nails. LONG drying time before the PG.


----------



## impulse

Charlie2 said:


> Before the days of paint spray cans(I'm probably daating myself) we cut both ends of a can open and stretched a rubber sheet over one end. Punch a small hole in the rubber sheet. Pour paint in the can.
> 
> To Use: Stick the rod into the paint and through the rubber sheet. Pull the rod out of the hole and you have a painted rod. The rubber sheet provides a 'squeegee' type action to leave a light coat of paint.


They still do it that way at most factories in China here. They can paint thousands of blank sections a day that way- much faster than spray paint.

They use spray paint and brushes with the blank section turning in a lathe to get trim decoration and special effects like blends, etc.


----------

